# I need your help: Is John Stott reliable?



## Ken S.

Is he a liberal?
What denomination does he belong to?
Which theological system does his theology belong to?
How would you judge what he has done so far?

I look forward to learning your introduction to him and your views on him. Thank you very much


----------



## RamistThomist

1. Not really a liberal. In his earlier days he did some good work on preaching. I think you can still read his works on preaching while not accepting his false views on annihilationism.

2. Church of England

3. He has made Calvinistic statements in the past and has been much influenced by J.C. Ryle, so he says. That being said, he has gone off the deep end on the doctrine of eternal punishment.

4. In his earlier years he produced some helpful materials. Be forewarned, however, of some of his stuff.

I do remember reading that although he was friends with Lloyd-Jones, he was uncomfortable with many of MLJ's calls for Christians to come out of apostate, or compromising denominations. That is where he parted with MLJ.

Read him with care. I cannot endorse everything he has said.


----------



## Ivan

I think it depends on what you are reading by him. It seems his earlier work was okay, but I haven't read anything by him in years.


----------



## AdamM

You will find many good and worthwhile things in what Stott has written, but as was mentioned he holds a the doctrine of annihilationism, so the endorsement is not without qualification. From my observation, Stott's Romans commentary is probably the most popular modern commentary used by preachers in our circles and he has written a nice small, popular level work called Basic Christianity.


----------



## alwaysreforming

I did a "Homegroup" using his book, "Basic Christianity". As far as I can remember, most of the book was right on. I did have to make some qualifications, however, on some of his emphasis on "discipleship", etc.

One of the people in my homegroup remarked, "You know, you should have called this homegroup "Calvinism 101" instead of "Basic Christianity"". 
... I guess I made too many qualifications during the group!


----------



## Ken S.

Thanks everybody for your comments. I don't know what annihilationism is, any links for me to learn about it? And what are the names of his books, would you tell me? 

Thank you


----------



## openairboy

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> Thanks everybody for your comments. I don't know what annihilationism is, any links for me to learn about it? And what are the names of his books, would you tell me?
> 
> Thank you



Annihilationism is that the wicked will ultimately be "extinguished", "annihilated", or "cease to exist". Instead of eternal conscious torment, they will simply become extinct. This is quite popular, to my knowledge, in European "evangelicalism". 

"The Cross of Christ"---EXCELLENT!

"Basic Christianity"---Good!

"Between Two Worlds"---Dated, but still good.

"Authentic Christianity"--It's been a few years (8), but I remember enjoying and learning from it.

Those are the only ones I have interacted with. CBD.com will give you a list. I heard his Romans commentary is very good as is his "Christian Mission in the Modern World".

openairboy


----------



## Mayflower

How can you read theological books from someone who does not believe in eternal hell like John Stott ? How can you view the worth of the cross of Christ without believing in eternal hell ?


----------



## openairboy

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> How can you read theological books from someone who does not believe in eternal hell like John Stott ? How can you view the worth of the cross of Christ without believing in eternal hell ?



Easily.

openairboy

[Edited on 3-31-2005 by openairboy]


----------



## Ken S.

I think now I got some clues about what Annihilationism is. Um.....I heard that Stott has something to do with Calvinism, what was it and was it true? If he really denys the teaching of eternal hell, I find it difficult to believe he's really a Calvinist.

Anyway, thanks for all of your helps. 

Hey Mayflower, I think you've just pointed out an important point. How much do you know about Stott? I would like to listen to your views and comments, would you tell me some? Thank you very much.


----------



## Ranger

Does Stott hold to annihilationism or conditional immortality? If I remember correctly this is a doctrine that he doesn't speak on much, and the only quotes I can recall come from Chris Morgan's dissertation on Jonathan Edwards and Hell which is an argument for eternal punishment.


----------



## D. Paul

This place is a treasure trove of info. Immediately following my conversion, I received Basic Christianity and devoured it. Then, upon hearing of Stott's "new View" on Hell, I looked at the book...askance, shall we say, but could find no real detail regarding the whole issue and the man. (My pre-Internet days) And now look! The Puritan Board solves all!


----------



## RamistThomist

How can we read somebody we don't agree with, especially one who denies hell? Well, I was forced to read him for a class. Anyway, we take what is good and throw out what is bad. I call it "plundering the Egyptians."


----------



## Ken S.

Thanks everyone again.

Is there any articles with detail comments on Stott?
If you know one, please tell me. Thank you.


----------



## JonathanHunt

> _Originally posted by jenson75_
> 
> 
> However, the problem is not what he says, but what he does not say... well, the same can be said of plenty of ministers in evangelical circles today.



Well said.


----------



## openairboy

> _Originally posted by jenson75_However, the problem is not what he says, but what he does not say...



What do you want him to say, There is everlasting punishment for the wicked? (Note: This is a bad attempt at a joke, b/c he won't say that due to his beliefs.)

openairboy

[Edited on 4-1-2005 by openairboy]


----------

